

Charlie Brooker teaches Jon Snow to play video games - acron0
http://www.channel4.com/news/charlie-brooker-jon-snow-games-ps4-playstation-video

======
junto
I liked this:

    
    
       CB: Twitter?
    
       SN: Yes
    
       CB: That's a video game
    
       SN: That's not a video game
    
       CB: Yes it is a video game. It's a massively multi-player online RPG
           in which you choose an avatar and you act out a persona loosely 
           based on your own in order to gain followers. It's a video game.
    

Later on John Snow complains about the violence depicted in the Lego game.
Charlie has already stated that a "4 year old would play this game".

Actually I disagree. I wouldn't let my 4 year old play this game. I agree with
John. It is too violent. I also wouldn't let my 4 years old watch the Avengers
or Ironman either, on which those scenes appear to be based.

